# insulatiom meter showed beyond infinity



## satheeshelect (Oct 17, 2012)

hi all,

i am working in the ship electrical side ,the insulation resistance monitor triggred the alarm of low insulation when i checked the analog meg ohm meter i showed beyond the infinity ,i checked the circuit with megger there's not earth fault . what will be the possible cause for this problem??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Beyond infinity? 






What kind of equipment and circuits is the "insulation resistance monitor" monitoring?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

satheeshelect said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am working in the ship electrical side ,the insulation resistance monitor triggred the alarm of low insulation when i checked the analog meg ohm meter i showed beyond the infinity ,i checked the circuit with megger there's not earth fault . what will be the possible cause for this problem??


Three possibilities:

1) the online IR monitor or your Megger are defective. 

2) you checked for a phase to ground fault, and the online system found a phase to phase fault. 

3) the online system has a greater range than your Megger. No such thing as infinity. They can go into the gigaohms, teraohms, etc. 


Four: you screwed up.

Five: the online system also checks for rate of change

Six: the leaky equipment was offline when you did your tests.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

5. That skydiver guy who broke Mach 1 messed up the time / space continueum and now insulators are beyond infinity.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"To infinity and beyond". -Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> ...Six: the leaky equipment was offline when you did your tests.


Seven: Flakey megger test lead. Always test your leads, probes, clips... before you start working.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> "To infinity and beyond". -Buzz Lightyear.


 
SH*T !!! I wanted to say that .

:laughing:.


----------

